# Interchangeable Ink Cartridges



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

My ques would be it would not. I have had a couple of HP printers, one of the older ones looked like the cartridge would fit, It did go into the bay but I got an error message when I tried to print. 

I no longer buy HP printers, I scan in a lot of documents and their document feeders leave a lot to be desired. (at least on the four that I have owned; OK I'm a little slow) My daughter recommended a brother printer; I purchased one and could not be happier. (well maybe, if someone left me a lot of money):yes:

edit: check what cartridges you can use, they sometimes list a "normal" and a high capacity. It should say right on the printer somewhere.


----------



## Redfox (Sep 7, 2009)

*Response to Brokenknee*

Thanks for the advice.

Mike


----------

